# اريد مخطط دور واحد ثلاث شقق



## ابوالعز2 (30 مايو 2007)

اهلا وسهلا بك اخي الزائر لموضوعي​ 
هذه اول مشاركة لي واتمنى ان اجد مرادي​ 
حيث اني بحاجة لدور واحد يتكون من ثلاث شقق​ 
وبالتفصيل للمساحة​ 
شرق جار قائم بطول 20 م
جنوب جار قائم بطول 11م
شمال جار قائم بطول 11م
غرب حديقة+مواقف+ملاحق21×20 قائمة
الشارع غربا​ 
المطلوب
في كل شقة
غرفة نوم رئيسية+دورة مياة خاصة
غرفة نوم اطفال
مجلس نساء
صالة
مطبخ+مستودع
________________________
مجلس مشترك
حمام سونا مشترك
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
والسوال الاخر هل 20م ×11م مناسبة لما طلبت ام يلزم اضافة مساحة من جهة الغرب​ 
امل ان اجد من يتفاعل معي ولا مانع من طلب الرسوم على ذلك
شاكر ومقدر​


----------



## ابوالعز2 (31 مايو 2007)

غير معقول 

الشباب زعلين .... وين انتم .........

امل تحقيق رغبتي


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أبو أيات (30 يناير 2010)

أطلب منكم تزويدي بمخطط معماري لمساحة(14*20)متر وسأكون شاكراً لكم هذا المعروف


----------



## محمود000 (31 يناير 2010)

صباح الخير / ارجوا تزويدى بكتالوج واجهات منازل جميلة +خريطة للبناء


----------

